# Norco A-line 2009 Dämpfer Einbaulänge



## Thaweed22 (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

Da Ich weder bei Google noch hier was gefunden habe, frage ich jetzt einfach mal. Welche Dämpferlänge brauche ich für mein Norco A-Line 2009 Rahmen?
Geht ein 222mm?

Lg und danke schon mal. 

Marco


----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2012)

241 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ComebackKid82 (17. März 2012)

Einbaulänge: 9.5''/241.3mm
Hub: 3.00''/76.2mm
Reducer Rahmen: 22.2 x 8mm
Reducer Wippe: 42.2 x 8mm


----------

